# Thames Tramp-ship



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone recognise this ship? has the starboard bow just been repaired and painted?. 

I reckon sometime in the 1930s?

Thanks, Mervyn


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

H Mervyn,
Cracker photo! 20's or 30's. Look at that fantastic bow wave under CULEX. Looks like she was run over wave another tug.

The ship might be a problem. Note the solid bulwark around the focs'cle. I'd say it a company 'design feature'. Usually with flush deck vessels. 

I agree.... repair OR paint job. Might have been just doing some 'chipping'.

Stephen


----------

